# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme Per Njesite E Matjes

## Snake Eyes

PERSHENDETJE

KUSH MUND TE ME NDIHMOJE ME TABELEN E NJESIVE MATESE TE PESHES

PSH. 1KG=1000G , 1KV=100 KG..1 TON =...ETJ ETJ

JU FALEMINDERIT  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## 2043

> PERSHENDETJE
> 
> KUSH MUND TE ME NDIHMOJE ME TABELEN E NJESIVE MATESE TE PESHES
> 
> PSH. 1KG=1000G , 1KV=100 KG..1 TON =...ETJ ETJ
> 
> JU FALEMINDERIT


hap google  shoku  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Thjesht google "converter" dhe do gjesh ate qe do. Po pate smartphone ke plot apps.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> PERSHENDETJE
> 
> KUSH MUND TE ME NDIHMOJE ME TABELEN E NJESIVE MATESE TE PESHES
> 
> PSH. 1KG=1000G , 1KV=100 KG..1 TON =...ETJ ETJ
> 
> JU FALEMINDERIT


paramendo cfare nxenesi kemi perpara..nxenes qe nuk di njesite matese te peshes ..vaj medet ku eshte katandisur shkolla jone..mos u cudisni kur ndonje dite ky far trimi apo trimeje te na behet minister apo kryeminister..

----------


## Norça.li

> paramendo cfare nxenesi kemi perpara..nxenes qe nuk di njesite matese te peshes ..vaj medet ku eshte katandisur shkolla jone..mos u cudisni kur ndonje dite ky far trimi apo trimeje te na behet minister apo kryeminister..


Pikerisht te ketillet ngjiten me se lehti neper majat e pushtetit. Per arsye se nuk ia dijne fundin (fundi=njesi matese) e korrupsionit... E vetmja gje qe e dijne eshte se dy leke eshte me shume se nje  :ngerdheshje: 


*

----------


## Snake Eyes

hahahahhahaha sa shpejt qe dilni ne konkluzione,nuk guxo robi te beje nje pyetje :P

gjithsesi thnx per ndihmen

----------


## 2043

> hahahahhahaha sa shpejt qe dilni ne konkluzione,nuk guxo robi te beje nje pyetje :P
> 
> gjithsesi thnx per ndihmen


un ve bast qe ti punon ne ministrine e ekonomise.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## user010

2043 ha ha.. fantastike, një koment kaq i goditur dhe i zgjuar!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

